# New Bandjo..



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I just picked up a new bandjo.. And Its great.. For the guys that use one. And need to buy a new one. 

http://www.marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=16375


I did't pay that much.. I think it was about $120.00..

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

when you fill that particular banjo you need to flip it over as to where you are hlding.  The tape holding area does look stout:thumbsup: looks like decent banjo but still prefer Kraft banjos:thumbup:


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

chris said:


> when you fill that particular banjo you need to flip it over as to where you are hlding.  The tape holding area does look stout:thumbsup: looks like decent banjo but still prefer Kraft banjos:thumbup:


Me to I've used ohter banjo's but so far for me kraft is the best


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You've almost convinced me to buy a banjo.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> I just picked up a new bandjo.. And Its great.. For the guys that use one. And need to buy a new one.
> 
> http://www.marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=16375
> 
> ...


Thats the one I use. It never wears out,,,,ever:thumbup:


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

Ive been using this one for about 12 years and love it.I bought 3 at a time and fill all and go, Cheap too $30.00 or so and still have first one I bought,they hold up well.
heres a video in action,


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

pretty slick:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Drywaller said:


> Ive been using this one for about 12 years and love it.I bought 3 at a time and fill all and go, Cheap too $30.00 or so and still have first one I bought,they hold up well.
> heres a video in action,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HriKOf4aMZk


Nice video and nice looking work.

Homax makes a good banjo,, its a copy of the marshalltown and works fine, just don't hold as much mud.


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

Does the Marshalltown have a wheel on the front?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Drywaller said:


> Does the Marshalltown have a wheel on the front?


 No it does not,,, Its a banjo, it doesn't need one.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

So Capt., you would recommende the Homax banjo? For around 30 bucks that is definitely something I would buy but the inexpensive price always kept me away. By the way I am a hand taper never had experience with auto tools.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gotmud said:


> So Capt., you would recommende the Homax banjo? For around 30 bucks that is definitely something I would buy but the inexpensive price always kept me away. By the way I am a hand taper never had experience with auto tools.


 
Homaxs arnt to bad, The clips on the side are a bit of a hassel but good to start with, Heres a tip, Take off the 2 side wheels, this leave one plastic centre wheel which makes it a nice corner banjo.


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> No it does not,,, Its a banjo, it doesn't need one.


The wheel is the main reason I bought that banjo,I guess you dont need a wheel on a banjo ,but it sure makes the job alot easier with it.
Placing the wheel on the drywall,you can really move with it,less stress,As you keep the weight of the banjo on the wall or ceiling and not have to carry it like you would with a regular banjo.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

thought the wheel action was pretty slick,the guys tapin looked like they knew how to use tool like pros:thumbup:goes to show any tool is productive when used properly. Woould have liked to see angles strung with it to see if speed was still there.Dont know if I agree about the less stress on muscle and joints tho...holding tool against wall or especially ceiling could be a real shoulder burner.p.s. do you have to cut wiith knife or is it just faster for ur guys?


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea I run it just like the guy in the video,I keep a sharp 4 inch knife in left hand or hammer holster.It is just as fast in the angles,The tape will stick in corners as you run through them.I go back and quickly crease it in to corners.
You may be right about less stress ,I guess any way you do it is rough on the body.
This guy made a modified wheel for the banjo for internal angles,I think it is a little over priced and he seems to be a little slow with it,but a good idea.
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOMAX-BANJO-650...Hand_Tools&hash=item43a77cf864#ht_3400wt_1107


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Clever Attachment


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Clever Attachment


For some reason I can see you making one of those attachments .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> For some reason I can see you making one of those attachments .


And you, Its just another wheel for your mean as banjo, The Banjo all banjos should aspire to, Maybe Rhardman would like to buy the rights to it so you can retire :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Drywaller said:


> The wheel is the main reason I bought that banjo,I guess you dont need a wheel on a banjo ,but it sure makes the job alot easier with it.
> Placing the wheel on the drywall,you can really move with it,less stress,As you keep the weight of the banjo on the wall or ceiling and not have to carry it like you would with a regular banjo.


 Didn't mean to get ya fired up. If your happy with it, then use it. Nothing wrong with that banjo. I prefer the Marshalltown cause it holds more mud, meaning less trips to fill it up, plus the fact that it lasts from now on.


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Didn't mean to get ya fired up. If your happy with it, then use it. Nothing wrong with that banjo. I prefer the Marshalltown cause it holds more mud, meaning less trips to fill it up, plus the fact that it lasts from now on.


Not at all fired up,Im happy to hear anybody's opinion.

I still have the first one I bought,Its about 12 years old now seems to be holding up pretty good.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well
We just need chris to post vids of him running his banjo, like he said he would, And for kiwiman to post pic's of his banjo that all banjo's should aspire to........don't forget to include sheep in the pic's:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well
> We just need chris to post vids of him running his banjo, like he said he would, And for kiwiman to post pic's of his banjo that all banjo's should aspire to........don't forget to include sheep in the pic's:whistling2:


 
Kiwi has posted pics of it before on another thread but i cant remember which one, Ive seen it running and im jelouse so im gonna make one as well, Kiwi kindly donated me a roller skate wheel for it too :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it this one ???? and look cazna, his handle is dirty, how disgusting eh':blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats It, Its quite surprising how the extended wheel adds to the reach and speed of it, and the cutter as well, Seeing is believing, Kiwi can really go with this, Great for taping with hot muds.

I have the banjo on its way, and i have the skateboard and bazooka wheels.

Picked up a blueline tube with spare seals and an internal mud head and a 70mmcove head today, 2nd Hand, Good deal, Gonna put my homemade filler head on it for flatbox and banjo.

Dare i even say this but taping with hotmuds sometimes has its advantages. Not that Mr Buck will agree with that


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dare i even say this but taping with hotmuds sometimes has its advantages. Not that Mr Buck will agree with that


I read and I remember:thumbup:
It's like living in a swimming pool where you guys are, it's always humid, and nothing dries.

If you ever get snow, I can tell you how to tape in those conditions:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is it this one ???? and look cazna, his handle is dirty, how disgusting eh':blink:


Thats the old version, I use the MKII now.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Thats It, Its quite surprising how the extended wheel adds to the reach and speed of it, and the cutter as well, Seeing is believing, Kiwi can really go with this, Great for taping with hot muds.
> 
> I have the banjo on its way, and i have the skateboard and bazooka wheels.
> 
> ...


Really go?... go like an old fart in a walking frame , I'm not as fast as that homax vid but at least mine puts a lot more mud on the tape :whistling2:, Bend the mud flow adjuster at the tip, it helps the tape slip and you can get more mud flow if thats your thing.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Drywaller said:


> Yea I run it just like the guy in the video,I keep a sharp 4 inch knife in left hand or hammer holster.It is just as fast in the angles,The tape will stick in corners as you run through them.I go back and quickly crease it in to corners.
> You may be right about less stress ,I guess any way you do it is rough on the body.
> This guy made a modified wheel for the banjo for internal angles,I think it is a little over priced and he seems to be a little slow with it,but a good idea.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOMAX-BANJO-650...Hand_Tools&hash=item43a77cf864#ht_3400wt_1107


Heck yes it's a good idea...I wonder where they got it?
It may infringe on my patent. Homax is also in Bellingham and I took one of my earlier ideas to them years ago.

Sheesh...now there's the question...do I get the attorney involved or let it go? They're no threat long term. The problem is that I'm a vindictive S.O."X" when I get riled...

_Looks like another company watching DWT_ :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Heck yes it's a good idea...I wonder where they got it?
> It may infringe on my patent. Homax is also in Bellingham and I took one of my earlier ideas to them years ago.
> 
> Sheesh...now there's the question...do I get the attorney involved or let it go? They're no threat long term. The problem is that I'm a vindictive S.O."X" when I get riled...
> ...


With all the companies watching DWT and now this mentioned here, one consideration as to whether to get attorneys involved might be that it would show to what level/to what degree you're willing to deal with patent infringement.

Maybe licensing could make some sense, if they were accepting?

Just thoughts.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks JustMe,

Yea, the other side too is that if they aren't affecting what our intentions are, and they are helping other drywall guys get an easier work day, then what do I care?

Like any true drywall guy, I jump first. That being said, I don't need to piss on someone else's parade just to feel important. I also don't need any distractions from what our main focus is.

I'll talk to Scott and Tom to see what they think...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Thanks JustMe,
> 
> Yea, the other side too is that if they aren't affecting what our intentions are, and they are helping other drywall guys get an easier work day, then what do I care?
> 
> Like any true drywall guy, I jump first. That being said, I don't need to piss on someone else's parade just to feel important. I also don't need any distractions from what our main focus is.


You're welcome, Rick. If it can maybe help, happy to share, although I'm thinking most or all of it you've already thought about. But sometimes one doesn't know for sure.

On your "helping other drywall guys get an easier work day", and your "don't need any distractions from what our main focus is": Good thoughts, I'm thinking. They're things I've been giving some thought to as well while working on some things. Some just might end up being 'open source' at some point, for whoever might want to use some of the concepts and ideas, if they prove useful enough. I don't like seeing/reading things like guys getting broken down over time because of tools not being ergonomic enough while still being practical enough for actual work conditions.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

rhardman said:


> _Looks like another company watching DWT_ :thumbsup:


They must be like perverts hiding in the bushes, remember ages ago I mentioned on DWT about capping the mud pump and compound tube...Cazna's got one now inch:.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> remember ages ago I mentioned on DWT about capping the mud pump and compound tube...Cazna's got one now inch:.


Capping? Could you explain? I missed that one.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Capping? Could you explain? I missed that one.


These caps justme, Kiwiman mentioned a while back he was doing something like this, Then they showed up. I got a pack.

http://www.drywallzone.com/nuway-tools-nu-71-combo-pak.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> These caps justme, Kiwiman mentioned a while back he was doing something like this, Then they showed up. I got a pack.
> 
> http://www.drywallzone.com/nuway-tools-nu-71-combo-pak.html


We got something like that in Canada, and we get a brand new one everyday , it's called a Tim Horton's coffee cup:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's the original, The big cap is off the wifes old exercise machine and small one is a coke cap heated and moulded on, I tied it to the goosekneck so it doesnt end up in the rubbish...you watch, now they will come out with a peice of string attached to them, I know they're watching :glare:.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

With all the traffic this site is getting, I'm thinking pretty soon 2Buck's high heel sheep is going to be on the cover of Vogue magazine!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks cazna and Kiwiman, for the enlightenment.



2buckcanuck said:


> We got something like that in Canada, and we get a brand new one everyday , it's called a Tim Horton's coffee cup:whistling2:


Drink enough Timmy Ho and then try switching to a different coffee. Be prepared for a (probably caffeine?) headache, even though you're still drinking (other) coffee. Only coffee I know of so far that does that.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

rhardman said:


> Heck yes it's a good idea...I wonder where they got it?


Right. No one but you could possibly think of that.



rhardman said:


> It may infringe on my patent. Homax is also in Bellingham and I took one of my earlier ideas to them years ago.
> 
> Sheesh...now there's the question...do I get the attorney involved or let it go? They're no threat long term. The problem is that I'm a vindictive S.O."X" when I get riled...


Oh brother. With all those patents you must be worth millions by now. 



rhardman said:


> _Looks like another company watching DWT_ :thumbsup:


A chicken hawk other than you harvesting ideas here? How dare they!

I can't imagine why no one here wants to post up their tips, modifications, and inventions to help other finishers. I know, I know, you're "Here to help us with the best quality blah blah blah." Of course you are.

Good luck with your litigation.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> Right. No one but you could possibly think of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good Jason:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Jason said:


> Right. No one but you could possibly think of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch.

Consider portions of Rick's next post, addressed to me:



rhardman said:


> Yea, the other side too is that if they aren't affecting what our intentions are, and they are helping other drywall guys get an easier work day, then what do I care?


and



rhardman said:


> I don't need to piss on someone else's parade just to feel important.


From my time posting and messaging with Rick, your comments probably should be more directed towards someone like me than to him. He seems more into 'enlightened self-interest' than I can be, or (it seems) other manufacturers I'm familiar with. (At least I think so. Rick and I once had a bit of a head to head over some things that included things along this line, in some messaging we once did.) Overall, he seems good people, trying to find a way in the marketplace that will serve. If he's not doing it perfectly, at least he's trying, while trying to keep his own boat afloat well enough. But just my opinion.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Right. No one but you could possibly think of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy, did a kiwi catch you screwing one of their sheep or something, and tell you to get your own, so now your all mad.:furious:

Sure you can express your opinion on this site, just like Rhardman can too

But Rhardman has sacrificed his time and money allowing us to test his and Advanced tools on this site. Letting us pro's express our honest opinions on his products. That's called putting his [email protected] on the line, something a lot of us would never do.

So go ROOT a Sheep


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Consider portions of Rick's next post, addressed to me:
> 
> ...


If someone rips off your unique idea then you sue them, but a creaser wheel on a banjo is right up there with The Drinking Cup for inspired innovation. I bet half the banjo guys here have made their own at some point. We'd never heard of him but we were all stealing his brilliant idea, I guess.

"It may infringe on my patent." Gimmie a break. Only a complete ass would openly muse about lawyering up for something so obvious that thousands of people have made one independently before he came along. I'm not saying he's not a nice guy or that he won't invent something to improve the finisher's life one day, but he must be the laughing stock of whatever IP firm takes all his money. Besides, the cost of pursuing litigation on this would outweigh the potential profit of the 'invention' by 50:1.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> But Rhardman has sacrificed his time and money allowing us to test his and Advanced tools on this site. Letting us pro's express our honest opinions on his products. That's called putting his [email protected] on the line, something a lot of us would never do.


 
It's also good advertising... to all 20 people here, lol. And it's good to get feedback, which is a wise thing for him to do and I respect it.

But people who can't make their money another way and decide to sue for it, especially with weak justification, rub me the wrong way. That's what riled me up about his post.

"Be an innovator, not a litigator." I think Apollo Creed said that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> It's also good advertising... to all 20 people here, lol. And it's good to get feedback, which is a wise thing for him to do and I respect it.
> 
> But people who can't make their money another way and decide to sue for it, especially with weak justification, rub me the wrong way. That's what riled me up about his post.
> 
> "Be an innovator, not a litigator." I think Apollo Creed said that.


Yes, I hear what your saying, but if you re-read the post, he says he gets pissed easy, so he's just reacting, and venting on line, I think he's speaking more on The principal of things, and is going to talk to his business partners, who he knows will settle him down.....I'm assuming:blink:

So he just venting IMO, like a women though but still,,,,,,,just venting


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Jason said:


> "It may infringe on my patent." Gimmie a break. Only a complete ass would openly muse about lawyering up for something so obvious that thousands of people have made one independently before he came along.


 When I looked at the design, I was thinking it just might be the wheel design itself that brought up the thought of patent infringement. The '3 point' one of Rick's that Advance Tools is now manufacturing/marketing. But I could be wrong.



Jason said:


> Besides, the cost of pursuing litigation on this would outweigh the potential profit of the 'invention' by 50:1.


 You're likely right. Last I read somewhere, somewhere in the vicinity of 250,000.00 is a common starting point for litigation costs. 

But there could be other factors we're not aware of that Rick has to consider, not only for himself, but for those others and other companies involved with him. Like eg. Advance Tools.

------



Jason said:


> "Be an innovator, not a litigator." I think Apollo Creed said that.


In maybe most instances I'd agree. But I wouldn't want to base my thinking on cliches only - applying one saying to all situations. The situation would have to justify itself (to me) before I'd follow that path. Especially if my company's future might depend a lot on a healthy IP portfolio.

But I'm thinking your point about IP is a good one for some instances. Money and time might be better spent at times on innovating and marketing continuous innovation improvements, and not concern oneself quite so much about traditional IP (came across an article once on that, which made some valid points it seemed). Try to become known as the dominant name in a product category, and own that 'IP' - a dominant position in people's minds when it comes to your product category.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Jason said:


> Right. No one but you could possibly think of that.
> Oh brother. With all those patents you must be worth millions by now.
> A chicken hawk other than you harvesting ideas here? How dare they!
> I can't imagine why no one here wants to post up their tips, modifications, and inventions to help other finishers. I know, I know, you're "Here to help us with the best quality blah blah blah." Of course you are.
> Good luck with your litigation.


Got your panties in a bunch there huh buckaroo?

And yea, it's the 3 point aspect of the creaser I have protected. I understand the litigation issue and agree with you that it's a "chicken s" way to make money. My concern would be that if a company (any company) wanted to find out where our back bone is, wouldn't they do a minor infrinement first and if not met with opposition, isn't there the possiblity that they could become more bold and go after something much more important? THAT's what riled me. Later on, it would cost much more to address the issue. Which is the question I took to Scott and Tom.

Ultimately, the patent doesn't protect anything, it's the marketing and relationships that protect the business.

You're a straight shooter Jason. :drink:


(Thanks 2Buck!!!:lol
"So he just venting IMO, like a women though but still,,,,,,,just venting "


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldn't worry. It probably didn't work all that well and neither will the Homax one, haha!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Jason said:


> I wouldn't worry. It probably didn't work all that well ...


You might want to stop jumping to conclusions Jason and read the reviews.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

rhardman said:


> You might want to stop jumping to conclusions Jason and read the reviews.


 
What he's using in the vid (not the red molded one but the shed project model) looks and works like the one I built. I found it was slower than just keeping a little tension on the tape and following the box with a finger. If you built and tested one, you know the reasons why.

Anyway, where are these sock puppet reviews? I didn't see them on the ebay page and his YouTube seems to have just the one comment.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Jason said:


> What he's using in the vid (not the red molded one but the shed project model) looks and works like the one I built. I found it was slower than just keeping a little tension on the tape and following the box with a finger. If you built and tested one, you know the reasons why.
> 
> Anyway, where are these sock puppet reviews? I didn't see them on the ebay page and his YouTube seems to have just the one comment.


 
Sheesh! I must be misunderstanding...I just meant that on our wheel we have 100% positive reviews.

Maybe this one's on me!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> Right. No one but you could possibly think of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sarcastic pr1ck


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> I wouldn't worry. It probably didn't work all that well and neither will the Homax one, haha!


[email protected]


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

****** must be on his honeymoon because, he would be having a fit about the title of this thread....:whistling2:

It's banjo not bandjo


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

cazna said:


> [email protected]


"Don't knock masturbation. It's sex with someone I love."

Banjo creaser wheels don't do it for me. It's not that big a deal, man.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I trust you'll pardon me if I don't respond to such a tower of intellectual emptiness.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

rhardman said:


> I trust you'll pardon me if I don't respond to such a tower of intellectual emptiness.


Don't be so butthurt. It's not like I said all your creations are uninspired and you should find a new line of work or anything. I simply said you sounded like an ass for talking about suing over an obvious $2 knick-knack like a banjo creaser wheel. And that I'm not a fan of them, no matter who makes them.

You can go ahead and call me a dim-witted, sheep shagging wanker if it makes you feel good. Actually, that sounds like quite a nice way to spend my Golden Years.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have read this post from the beginning to the end twice now. As far as I know, Rick doesn't make a creaser wheel for a banjo. The creaser wheel he has is for a bazooka. Maybe I have missed the point. Someone is talking about a bandjo that doesn't exist. A banjo, yes. Then the last page of this thread went downhill real fast. What in the world happened while I was working? You guys quit yer fighting! Or I'm gonna come over there and :bangin: on yer head!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> As far as I know, Rick doesn't make a creaser wheel for a banjo. The creaser wheel he has is for a bazooka.


This one (as Tim says in next post, for a bazooka): http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/creaser/

There's also some audio there from someone who tested one.

Btw, Rick or anyone: Are they available through Advance yet? &/or through the Hardman website now? Haven't checked it out well enough, but I don't see it listed in the new items on Advance's site.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

For a bazooka. Doesn't work on any banjo I've ever had. It sure works great on the bazooka I have!:thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*As a matter of fact...*

M.T. Buckets called a couple of days ago and wanted to buy a 3 point creaser. I pay a fortune to have them machined out of the UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) plastic which is self lubricating so it cleans easier.

I told him that I just received one from another machinist and I'm going to send it on to him (free) to tell me what he thinks of the final product. Looking at it, it's not as pretty but if he likes it, we may change our vendor (M.T. hope you don't mind that I shared. I'll ship it out tomorrow).

It's not on the Advance site and I've offered it to Brandon. I really haven't been concerned with selling anything yet, that will be happening in a couple of months and I'm going to be very aggressive. Right now, the only way anyone knows anything about it is by reading DWT...and I give most of everything away..._ I just can't do that any more. _

About a banjo....I happen to know that there are a couple of people working together to come up with something new. I"ve offered my help (no charge/no percentage) for input and to help with the patent.

:thumbsup:


(I'll have Sammy tweak the website to make sure everything is working properly. I think we're missing a couple of details in there.)


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

*clear throat* I think Jason is missing a few details on there.....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> M.T. Buckets called a couple of days ago and wanted to buy a 3 point creaser. I pay a fortune to have them machined out of the UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) plastic which is self lubricating so it cleans easier.
> 
> I told him that I just received one from another machinist and I'm going to send it on to him (free) to tell me what he thinks of the final product. Looking at it, it's not as pretty but if he likes it, we may change our vendor (M.T. hope you don't mind that I shared. I'll ship it out tomorrow).
> 
> It's not on the Advance site and I've offered it to Brandon. I really haven't been concerned with selling anything yet, that will be happening in a couple of months and I'm going to be very aggressive. Right now, the only way anyone knows anything about it is by reading DWT...and I give most of everything away..._ I just can't do that any more._


So is it available for purchase now from your website? Or Brandon? Or are you waiting on a possible new vendor change?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Send money... and I'll bet he'll send a wheel! That's what makes the world go around and around and around and... :thumbup:
http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/creaser/


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> *clear throat* I think Jason is missing a few details on there.....


Jason's okay and I really didn't explain my reasoning for being so defensive in the beginning so it's easy to understand why he thought I was being a punk. I still can't explain, but my real concern isn't about Homex. 

I was talking to someone a while back about Apla Tech and the "new" Ames/Graco system. It was his belief that some patents were deliberately infringed on.* We talked about Apla taking the high road and I completely disagreed with that approach. My thought is that* if you are deliberately stolen from*, you strike back hard and make it painful. If you can't afford the long term court costs, you make the issue known publicly, be (provably) honest in every comment and let the market know what they've done. They will lose their case in the court of public opinion and their distribution chain will not want to be associated with them.
_I've had excellent training with a couple of companies in this area_.:whistling2:

I can be a pr1ck when needed but to the drywall contractor, I'm a push over...:thumbup:


*Legal clarification: I'm not saying anything was infringed on, I'm just reporting the details of a discussion I had.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

*"if you are deliberately stolen from"

Like Ames has done with Apla-Tech? And Graco tends to talk down to a person when there is a problem. So they are in the same category in my book.

A good reason to buy a Titan if you are looking for a sprayer for Level 5. And spraying Never Miss Final Coat.

Mel, are you awake??
*


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure why that last post was all highlighted all black. Sorry... looks like I am yelling.... I'm not!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> So is it available for purchase now from your website? Or Brandon? Or are you waiting on a possible new vendor change?


It can be ordered on the website which starts a paper trail with back up emails so everything is double checked.

This is a good question about the vendor change. I'll tell you what, if someone orders one and we end up lowering the price because we get it for a lower cost within 60 days, I'll send the customer a rebate check for what they paid and the new price.

I'll do that with everything...Creaser, texture machines, and all the tools. 

That's a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Already ordered the Raptor A-2.... Hoping the price will drop a dollar or two and I can get that rebate check....


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Already ordered the Raptor A-2.... Hoping the price will drop a dollar or two and I can get that rebate check....


I guess I'll need to send you my check first so you know how much to make your check out for. :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paypal already showed me what to write the check for. Even included shipping. They're good!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> It can be ordered on the website which starts a paper trail with back up emails so everything is double checked.
> 
> This is a good question about the vendor change. I'll tell you what, if someone orders one and we end up lowering the price because we get it for a lower cost, I'll send the customer a rebate check for what they paid and the new price.
> 
> ...


It is? You're welcome, then? Kind of, sort of? Or is that your idea? :blink: 

As I said to Jason, I wouldn't use his 'be an innovator, not a litigator' as an all encompassing guideline. Maybe the same could be accurate here? Eg. I don't see a big enough price difference in something like say the creaser, to worry too much about reimbursement. Unless maybe you went to some small shop in maybe China or India? Even then, processing a cheque could add up to costing more than reimbursement is worth, and end up losing money on an item?

Maybe at least some reimbursements could be left on the books, to serve as discounts towards any future purchases? Just a thought.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> It is? You're welcome, then? Kind of, sort of? Or is that your idea? :blink:
> 
> As I said to Jason, I wouldn't use his 'be an innovator, not a litigator' as an all encompassing guideline. Maybe the same could be accurate here? Eg. I don't see a big enough price difference in something like say the creaser, to worry too much about reimbursement. Unless maybe you went to some small shop in maybe China or India? Even then, processing a cheque could add up to costing more than reimbursement is worth, and end up losing money on an item?
> 
> Maybe at least some reimbursements could be left on the books, to serve as discounts towards any future purchases? Just a thought.


Everything is open and we will do whatever it takes to be the easiest company in the industry to work with. You are right, the cost to write a check, follow it in accounting and mail it out would cost a lot. In a past life, we figured it was around $75.00 (Nice catch!).

A big part of policy and the way we structure things will be by learning how you guys want us to do things (within the rhelm of common sense of course).

and uh...
That was your idea...and/or inspiration... :notworthy:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Paypal already showed me how to write the check for. Even included shipping. They're good!!


I wouldn't order a Raptor yet...that is if you want a proven pump to go along with it...


(I'll get the site corrected.)


Wasn't this thread about Banjo's?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I also ordered the extra pump to go along with it. 
I kinda figured it would be a while before it was shipped. But, ya never know.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Well, I also ordered the extra pump to go along with it.
> I kinda figured it would be a while before it was shipped. But, ya never know.


Thank you...no, no, no...can't take orders my friend.:thumbsup:
Accepting money has patent implications that are not good...:thumbup:

Attorney said I need to state that publicly...


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*The Banjo from hell...*

View attachment dwt banjo from hell 32.bmp


View attachment DWT Banjo from hell.bmp

To get back on the subject...:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

rhardman said:


> Thank you...no, no, no...can't take orders my friend.:thumbsup:
> Accepting money has patent implications that are not good...:thumbup:
> 
> Attorney said I need to state that publicly...


Well..... I wasn't gonna send much money....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

rhardman said:


> View attachment 1323
> 
> View attachment 1324
> 
> ...



They both say invalid attachments.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm workin' on it....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I knew you would!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I knew you would!


:thumbup:
Well, here it is:








http://www.google.com/patents?id=mI...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAA

If you download the pdf, you can look at the different pages and see it. I can't "screen print" and copy to a jpeg for some reason. I only get .bmp which is too large of a file to post here. 

It is the Banjo from hell!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Very interesting!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought I had the only banjo from hell, I want one of those ones :thumbup:.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> That was your idea...and/or inspiration... :notworthy:


I've got a lot of money losing ideas/inspirations that I can share.

And get off your knees, d*mn it. It's unbecoming of a drywaller. 

But the thought's appreciated.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbup:







:thumbsup:















:thumbup1:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Was that 1944 that was done??, Wow, Not everyone was thinking war then. Looks well thought out.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

cazna said:


> Was that 1944 that was done??, Wow, Not everyone was thinking war then. Looks well thought out.


This is what Robert Ames filed in 1945. 









_Though this one's not a banjo..._


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

1 or 2 okay enough, in some ways, new-ish banjo design thoughts. But still painful to watch: 




Wonder at the fun taping horizontals would be with that design.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sort of looks like it was made out of an old movie projector .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Sort of looks like it was made out of an old movie projector .


You're right. Maybe he got some ideas from some old projectors? I don't know why the tape needs to be so enclosed. Just extra weight, I'm thinking.

I'm still most impressed by this guy and his Homax banjo, which has been posted here before: 




I get about 25 meters/80' feet out of my newer Columbia bazooka. I'm thinking this guy seems to be getting somewhere around that when he's taping a ceiling, starting at about 1:05 into the video.
But corners would likely be less, at least for me, as I'd want more mud for flushing well enough, so I'd dial it for more output. But if available, a Mudrunner could help at times with the extra mud.

But I like a built-in cutter blade for when doing short tapes, especially for things like fire taping - often measuring by eye and cutting them before sticking them to the wall. Maybe I'd make an attachment for that if I got a Homax(?)

===

Add-on: I looked back into the thread and saw pic of your custom version of a Homax - a Tapeshooter(?) with attached wheel and custom cutter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> You're right. Maybe he got some ideas from some old projectors? I don't know why the tape needs to be so enclosed. Just extra weight, I'm thinking.
> 
> I'm still most impressed by this guy and his Homax banjo, which has been posted here before: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HriKOf4aMZk
> 
> ...


 I agree, about the Homax vid but notice how much mud is going on, I've tried doing it like that and peeled the tape back to find it's enough to stick the tape but not enough to fill the gap.
My custom version of the tapeshooter you are talking about was just a throw together to see if it would work or if I would want to use it, since then I've redesigned it to a more permanent rust proof version and it also has a creaser wheel now, I'm lovin it, so now I've got the bazooka and the modified banjo...best of both worlds .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I agree, about the Homax vid but notice how much mud is going on, I've tried doing it like that and peeled the tape back to find it's enough to stick the tape but not enough to fill the gap.
> My custom version of the tapeshooter you are talking about was just a throw together to see if it would work or if I would want to use it, since then I've redesigned it to a more permanent rust proof version and it also has a creaser wheel now, I'm lovin it, so now I've got the bazooka and the modified banjo...best of both worlds .


Gday Kiwiman
How about a pic on the new and improved version. This is a chance to show some "down under smarts":thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Gday Kiwiman
> How about a pic on the new and improved version. This is a chance to show some "down under smarts":thumbsup:


 Ummmm, I was afraid you'd ask that, last time I posted a pic apparently I destroyed any chance of possible patenting...sorry Gaz. Not that I intend to patent anything but you never know whats in the future that I would kick myself for later.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Ummmm, I was afraid you'd ask that, last time I posted a pic apparently I destroyed any chance of possible patenting...sorry Gaz. Not that I intend to patent anything but you never know whats in the future that I would kick myself for later.


Fair enough.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> 1 or 2 okay enough, in some ways, new-ish banjo design thoughts. But still painful to watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bGUEIws8a4&NR=1&feature=fvwp
> 
> Wonder at the fun taping horizontals would be with that design.


 Anybody that wears plastic gloves with a banjo should be monkey stomped and have his brains mailed back to his mother!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I agree, about the Homax vid but notice how much mud is going on, I've tried doing it like that and peeled the tape back to find it's enough to stick the tape but not enough to fill the gap.


I'm seeing not a bad amount of mud pushing out the sides, though - eg. see when another guy is wiping down the ceiling tapes. Guess I'll just have to get one and find out what it can do compared to my bazooka and Ames banjo.



Kiwiman said:


> My custom version of the tapeshooter you are talking about was just a throw together to see if it would work or if I would want to use it, since then I've redesigned it to a more permanent rust proof version and it also has a creaser wheel now, I'm lovin it, so now I've got the bazooka and the modified banjo...best of both worlds .


Beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Anybody that wears plastic gloves with a banjo should be monkey stomped and have his brains mailed back to his mother!!!


Aw, you're just a dirty old man. With character.

My banjo broke me of any mud fear. No gloves for me. I'm the dirtiest taper in the company.  

And the only one in the company that uses a banjo. It's what happens when you get paid hourly, and not piece work.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Ummmm, I was afraid you'd ask that, last time I posted a pic apparently I destroyed any chance of possible patenting...sorry Gaz. Not that I intend to patent anything but you never know whats in the future that I would kick myself for later.


Instead of posting a pic then, maybe post:
- a pic or 2 of taped out areas, and post how long they took?
- a pic or 2 of how much you were able to get on in a couple or five minutes?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

*banjo vs. bazooka*

In my mostly commercial work, sometimes the bazooka gets pulled out, other times the banjo, other times banjo and bazooka, other times neither. It's situation dependent.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> In my mostly commercial work, sometimes the bazooka gets pulled out, other times the banjo, other times banjo and bazooka, other times neither. It's situation dependent.


 Dern, someone finally made some sense here,,,,,,

I guess its all over now,,,, you ruined it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dern, someone finally made some sense here,,,,,,
> 
> I guess its all over now,,,, you ruined it !!!!!!!!!!!!


 :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Instead of posting a pic then, maybe post:
> - a pic or 2 of taped out areas, and post how long they took?
> - a pic or 2 of how much you were able to get on in a couple or five minutes?


 Veeeery funny but I don't get into all that debating of "whats faster" "who's faster" and "banjo vs bazooka" type of debating, I'm very much from the school of whatever floats yer boat is fine by me, or... different tools for different fools, a-hahaha, I just made that up .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Veeeery funny but I don't get into all that debating of "whats faster" "who's faster" and "banjo vs bazooka" type of debating


I kept changing what I was going to say to this, till in the end I decided to say nothing, other than that debating usually isn't as constructive as is an exploration of a subject. But most have been brought up more to debate something than to explore it.

My original thinking was along the lines of you posting the pics; us pro-banjo users maybe commenting on how great it looks like it works; some manufacturer(s) &/or distributor(s) who come here/read here maybe contact you about it; you/they maybe patent it, or at least market it; and you maybe make some more money from it.
&/or you using the 'bragging rights' of our comments to maybe try and create some interest in manufacturers/distributors if/when you might approach them.
Just thoughts.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> you ruined it !!!!!!!!!!!!


As Forrest Gump might say, it happens. :balloon:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> I kept changing what I was going to say to this, till in the end I decided to say nothing, other than that debating usually isn't as constructive as is an exploration of a subject. But most have been brought up more to debate something than to explore it.
> 
> My original thinking was along the lines of you posting the pics; us pro-banjo users maybe commenting on how great it looks like it works; some manufacturer(s) &/or distributor(s) who come here/read here maybe contact you about it; you/they maybe patent it, or at least market it; and you maybe make some more money from it.
> &/or you using the 'bragging rights' of our comments to maybe try and create some interest in manufacturers/distributors if/when you might approach them.
> Just thoughts.


Cheers Justme, I get the impression you took my post to heart....I aint that serious of a guy, you are supposed to laugh but I appreciate your trying to help tho, if you shouted me a bottle of whisky would that make you feel better?, 
Oh what the heck, I'll join in and start some bickering/debating....*sheep are faster at taping than a bazooka.:thumbsup:*


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Oh what the heck, I'll join in and start some bickering/debating....*sheep are faster at taping than a bazooka.:thumbsup:*


But sheep get wool all through the mud, and they poop all over the floor leaving a bigger mess all over the place. And worse of all, if a kiwi shows up on the job, there's huge down time due to the .............


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dam you, Theres so many sheep jokes, Im so unarmed


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I appreciate your trying to help tho, if you shouted me a bottle of whisky would that make you feel better?


No. 

But how about some arrogance, to help your bickering/debating:



Kiwiman said:


> Oh what the heck, I'll join in and start some bickering/debating....*sheep are faster at taping than a bazooka.:thumbsup:*


http://www.arrogantbastard.com/arrogantbastard/default.asp


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> No.
> 
> But how about some arrogance, to help your bickering/debating:
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I made some labels for my homebrew many years ago, I called it "Strugglers" .... and then in fine print it had "A drink for tight fisted bastards with cast iron bowels".


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dam you, Theres so many sheep jokes, Im so unarmed


So what did the one sheep say to the other sheep..................after ewe









What did the cloned sheep, say to the other cloned sheep........I am ewe


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> So what did the one sheep say to the other sheep..................after ewe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what did one sheep say to the other sheep when they saw 2Buck coming....ahhh bugger, here comes that randy fat yeti again. :jester:


----------

